# Is DAE Live Legit?



## Quimby4 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been getting emails from DAE Live for a while, clicked through tonight and found a smoking deal for Big Bear, CA @ Lagonita Lodge in January for $199 for a week...I signed up quick and booked it as a bonus week...
Now I ask questions, Is DAE Live legit?
Will my reservation be honored with out problems? 

Thanks Tuggers!


----------



## chriskre (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes they are legit.
I have booked weeks as cheap as $79 a week for 2 bedrooms.
My only suggestion is to call the resort and make sure that the confirmation gets faxed over to them because some resorts have not heard of DAE.
I had an issue with that at Westgate.  Luckily I called during business
hours and got it sorted out since I was going to be arriving late night.
It was an awesome deal.  
Enjoy.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 28, 2012)

It is a legit exchange company and sells open inventory within 14 or 30 days of check in for a very good price.


----------



## mayson12 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've used DAE at least twice for bonus weeks at Lagonita Lodge and everything was fine.  They are legit and you can get some great deals.  The Lagonita deals have been few and far between the last couple of years, so good for you!


----------



## phyllispsu (Nov 28, 2012)

I''m glad you asked this question because i see a great deal also for hot springs the week of xmas for $189.I wonted to hear from someone who used their services. I purchased a week getaway for $229 to Orlando from II and I'm here now the resort is great!


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 28, 2012)

Let me also say that they are legit.

Free to join

You can view all availability on line, not just what someone arbitrarily assigns your unit's trading power.

Most units that are not taken within 8 weeks of check in are listed as bonus weeks.  The exception is a new exchange that comes in at the 8 week mark will be offered to the gold plus members for 2 weeks before it goes into the pool for bonus weeks.

When depositing a week, it must be outside of 8 weeks to check in.

I have been using them for many years and have gotten some great exchanges and often grab bonus weeks.

You will get a dedicated person to work with when you join and will get their extension so you can always contact that person.

There is an upgrade fee for size.  I believe it's $50 for each room size you move up.

They will not take every unit out there in trade.  A simple call will let you know if they accept your unit in trade.

There is a forum for asking them question here on tug also.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=49

The one time I did not call ahead to make sure the resort was expecting me was the only time that they were not expecting me.  It got sorted out but as mentioned earlier, call the resort a week ahead of check in to be sure they know you're coming.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 28, 2012)

phyllispsu said:


> I''m glad you asked this question because i see a great deal also for hot springs the week of xmas for $189.I wonted to hear from someone who used their services. I purchased a week getaway for $229 to Orlando from II and I'm here now the resort is great!



I'm looking at bonus weeks right now and I see a unit in Hot Springs at South Shore Lake Resort, a 1b/4 on Dec 21, for $199.

Is this the same unit you are seeing for $189?

If it is I need to call them to see why different people are seeing different prices.  I hope that's not the case but you never know.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2012)

Did you know that DAE has their own forum here on TUG?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=49


----------



## Quimby4 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies!!


----------



## phyllispsu (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes it's $199 now it was $189 when i first started watching it .I checked it out on TripAdvisor and decided to purchase it today! I'll call the resort to make sure they have my info later this evening. I 'm on a getaway now in Orlando that i purchased for $229 on II it's very very nice so I'm giving Daelive a chance.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 30, 2012)

phyllispsu said:


> Yes it's $199 now it was $189 when i first started watching it .I checked it out on TripAdvisor and decided to purchase it today! I'll call the resort to make sure they have my info later this evening. I 'm on a getaway now in Orlando that i purchased for $229 on II it's very very nice so I'm giving Daelive a chance.



I'm glad you're seeing the same price as me.  I have booked many bonus weeks and have taken a rental off their site also.

Researching the resort on trip advisor and here on tug is always a good idea.  Of course if you end up not loving the resort it's not really DAE's fault.  They just pass the exchange on.  

If something is terribly wrong make sure to let them know.  If they get enough  similar complaints they will check out the resort and refuse to take exchanges there if a chronic problem exists.


----------

